# Athearn BB gp38/gp38-2 shell fits gp40-2 chassis?



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Just as the title says!


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Is this a question or a statement?


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

A question


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Never tried. If the frame is the same, then it should, but it needs to exactly the same, including the holes in the body that hold the body and frame together.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

GP 38's and 40's do interchange but it really depends on the manufacture like proto/walthers use different weights where as the shells won't interchange.

You looking at something to buy for a project or already have the parts in hand?


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

I currently have an athearn BB gp40-2 and was hoping to change the road name by just buying a new shell. I notice a lot more gp38-2' shells are readily available.. Looking for either a gp38-2 or gp40-2 in the bnsf road scheme. I called athearn they said the 38-2 and 40-2 are the exact same frame and mounting points


----------



## rbturner (Sep 16, 2013)

As I recall, the GP-50's and 60's will fit too....I think.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Gp60's are wider than 38's 

My only 60 has the 4 center locator tabs but it is a newer BB though


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Okay, will this fit my athearn BB gp40-2 chassis?
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=200972069582


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think listing has expired no view.


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=200972069582


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't know why the link won't work. I basically need to know if a proto 2000/P2K gp38-2 mounts the same as an Athearn gp38-2. Because I found the shell I want but its a proto 2000 gp38-2 and I have an athearn chassis


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I mounted a proto on a kato gp35 but I'm not afraid to grind on them to fit.. Ive done my fair share.

But that shell is narrow and the BB are wide.

So you are going to have to do alot of grinding on the frame and the proto mounting locations might get in the way

Btw there is a guy selling a gp38 chassis listed as "mechanism"

Nobody has bidded on it cause the wires are out but it's a limited chassis which has the better motor and trucks 

Just throwing it out there cause if you buy both you'd have a really nice engine.


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Isn't that "mechanism" chassis the same as the athearn I currently own? Why would it fit that chassis and not my own?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

The easiest way to explain this is fitment..shells and fastening are not the same but there is ways around that but it still requires grinding shaving and hacking.


----------

